# Librerias 3D para ARES PROTEUS



## gevv (Ago 15, 2013)

archivos  - alternativa link - alternativa link2




 kazus.ru


----------



## mrmay (Ago 15, 2013)

después de descargarlas como las instalo al proteus

buen aporte


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 15, 2013)

interesante... gracias.



mrmay dijo:


> después de descargarlas como las instalo al proteus
> buen aporte


No se instala, ésto se debe hacer manualmente usando los modelos con formato *.3ds para cada componente. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/aporte-librerias-proteus-18793/index3.html


----------



## willyfv (Nov 24, 2013)

Pues amigos  navegando por la red me encontre con esta  librerias para ARES 

Disipador de calor
Cristales, Osciladores
Conectores, jack, puentes
Potenciómetros
Microswitches, potenciómetros, capacitores
Display LCD
Capacitor panasonic

faltan como tres mas.... luego las subo....

descomprimir los archivos y copiarlos en mi caso es  asi:

C:\Archivos de programa\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 7 Professional\LIBRARY


----------



## willyfv (Nov 24, 2013)

Bobinas, transfomadores, toroides



Modulos de RF de Aurel
Potenciómetros, fusibles, capacitores, conectores



Resistencias, presets, disipadores de calor, puentes rectificadores, capacitores, base zif

Solo me falta de urgencia la base de la bateria cr2032 si alguen la tiene se le agredesco por favor...

Saludos


----------



## willyfv (Nov 25, 2013)

Solo me falta de urgencia la base de la bateria cr2032 si alguen la tiene se le agredesco por favor...

Saludos


----------



## 1024 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hola, para el modelo en 3d puedes buscar en http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/search?q=cr2032&styp=m&scoring=t&btnG=Buscar solo tendrías que hacer el componente en Ares.


----------



## willyfv (Nov 26, 2013)

Gracias amigo, voy a buscar informacion de como hacer el componente


----------



## willyfv (Nov 26, 2013)

ya falta poco para culminar mi proyecto para un gran amigo, solo me falta colocar la bateria al reloj


----------



## zurits (Jun 12, 2014)

gracias por el aporte.


----------

